# Baby buckling...



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

So...
I got suckered into taking this buckling baby, and since we are going to be replacing our thick headed  of a buck this year with a new one, we didn't really mind.
However...I have been promised he is from a CAE (sp?) free and very healthy herd who's owners just fell on hard times and didn't want to send the buckling to market with the rest of the herd.

From the looks of him it had to be very very very...VERY hard times because the baby is a mess.
Hes two months old, eating hay, grain and drinking water thankfully, but is missing hair, has lice, very very underweight, wormy, his hooves were horrible and overgrown though thankfully no hoof rot, and he appears to have had something take a bite into his ear leaving it bleeding and and little infected.

The good news? His poops are good, he is not anemic, there is no hoof rot or sore mouth ( I would have turned him away if he had sore mouth going on) and he does not have mange, infections or anything else going on.
He was bottle raised to, but still...wow is all I have to say, because I like to live in fairy land and believe that everyone raises there goats to be fat and pampered. I like fairy land, its a lovely place. 
Anyway, the reason i am posting is because I need to know if I can give him Valbasen and how much to give him; I would prefer to give him ivermecton plus but I know its not good on babys.

Also, I have dusted him for the lice, and plan on spraying him down with frontline. I trimmed his hooves back and just to be safe have been treating them with hoof and heel.

What kind of antibiotic should I put on the wounds in his ear? There are three perfect holes like someone nomed him. I have cleaned them out, soaked his ear and treated it with antibiotic ointment and blue coat. I have a call into my vet also, but any advice would be great.

I have not done much more then that as I did not want to stress him, he is so underweight that he collapsed on me when i got him, so stress is NOT what I want him to have.
Ugh...My husband is going to shoot me one day. Or just give up lol 
I'll post pictures as soon as I can, promise!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

Shoot I put this in the wrong section...


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 12, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Shoot I put this in the wrong section...


 Nah, not really - it is to do with raising the new buckling, right?  Besides, I always just hit "recent posts" so everything that was posted since my last visit comes up anyway, and I never even notice what category they're in 

I'm curious though.  You said the hooves were overgrown but he is only 2 months old.  I'm in my first year with goats and have kept an eye on the hooves but they don't look too long to me, so I haven't trimmed yet.  Mine are about 11 months old.  I'm surprised a 2-month old would have had time to grow hooves too long.  Now I'm wondering if mine need trimmed and I'm just too novice to know it


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

He is still a youngster, I think youre in the right section. You could do illness as well. 
Here is my experience and advice,  I hope this helps. You are wonderful helping this poor little boy. I'm wishing you both all the best.

I give all my guys Ivermectin orally. Beginning at 6-8weeks depending on when they are going to new homes or being retained ect. I also do CDT at this time, as I'm sure your man hasn't received it. 

For his poor little ear there are a couple of options- you can get Vetrocyn and keep it open. I am a BIG fan of Blu-Kote as you are already using. Depending on size and severity, you can put a stitch or two. Or can gauze and tape closed as much as possible. You have to follow your gut, and vet advice of course. 

I would get Nutri-Drench in him immediately.  That stuff is seriously amazing. Will really help pep him up and give him a lot of nutrients lost. I would also be very generous with electrolytes in his water. Idk what he was on feed wise, obviously not much. Give him plenty of helpings and let him go to town. Poor baby. I do Noble Goat for my grain, and I'd start with. Quarter cup to prevent bloat and scours. 

I am a hugefan of Frontline on my goats. I do this every few months in the heat. If he is truly infested you can dust with Sevin dust. It is safe for them and chickens ect. 

I will be following and hoping he pulls through for you. What a trooper!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

For the feet- my guys don't get their first trimming until 6-8weeks as well. Its kind of crazy to think he was that overgrown unless he's older then you were told? my big guys get every 3months or so and do not sound as bad as you described.  
I always clean out with hydrogen peroxide.  This kills bacteria and helps dry the area as well. 

Poor little man. So glad he has you.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

Womwotai- if you pick up your goat hooves and there is folded over growth, they need to be trimmed as yuck can impact in there and grow bacteria and rot. 
Here is an excellent link to check out. Complimentary of the Fainting Goat Guild


http://faintinggoatguild.com/husbandrygrooming.htm


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

Womwotai said:


> Nah, not really - it is to do with raising the new buckling, right?  Besides, I always just hit "recent posts" so everything that was posted since my last visit comes up anyway, and I never even notice what category they're in
> 
> I'm curious though.  You said the hooves were overgrown but he is only 2 months old.  I'm in my first year with goats and have kept an eye on the hooves but they don't look too long to me, so I haven't trimmed yet.  Mine are about 11 months old.  I'm surprised a 2-month old would have had time to grow hooves too long.  Now I'm wondering if mine need trimmed and I'm just too novice to know it


Ok phew, I was worried for a moment when I flipped back and realized I had put this in the birthing and weaning section by mistake. Hey if it works then it works! Alright!

I was curious about that as well, but then again i am always right on top of hooves so they have never gotten as bad as his were. 


Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> He is still a youngster, I think youre in the right section. You could do illness as well.
> Here is my experience and advice,  I hope this helps. You are wonderful helping this poor little boy. I'm wishing you both all the best.
> 
> I give all my guys Ivermectin orally. Beginning at 6-8weeks depending on when they are going to new homes or being retained ect. I also do CDT at this time, as I'm sure your man hasn't received it.
> ...


Thanks! i am crossing my fingers that he ends up making it and not giving up on me for some reason. He seems to be doing ok so i think he will pull through 
Really? I was always told that Ivermec was dangerous for young goats? Has your experience with it been different and if so what is the dosage you use? is it the same for the adults, or a lower dosage?
CDT is going to be given as soon as he is healthy, the vet wants to see some progress before we stress him with shots.

Ok I have the blue cot but only Vetrocyn eye spray, i'll have to get the other one. The vet does not think he will need stitches thankfully, but depending on how nasty it gets I may need to bandage it.

Would Nutri drench for sheep work until I get the one for goats? We have goat mineral treats that he has been munching on to.
Our grain is a mix of things. Oats, sunflower seeds, beat pulp, corn and soy mix, along with a little bit of pulin grain. So, what we are doing is just giving him some lamb and kid grain in a bowl and filling it when ever it is empty. He ate the entire bowl the first day he was here which was Tuesday. 
So far no bloat, but just in case...what are the symptom's of bloat and how do i fix it/prevent it? i remember reading something about baking soda? 

Oh yeah...hes infested, its frightening...The dust I put on him is a horse fly and mite killer that I was told way way back was what I should get to kill the bugs on my sheep and first goat. I used it on him and after a few days i'll give him a bath then put a few drops of ivermec on his skin. Yay for frontline! 



Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> For the feet- my guys don't get their first trimming until 6-8weeks as well. Its kind of crazy to think he was that overgrown unless he's older then you were told? my big guys get every 3months or so and do not sound as bad as you described.
> I always clean out with hydrogen peroxide.  This kills bacteria and helps dry the area as well.
> 
> Poor little man. So glad he has you.


I'll try taking pictures of his hoves as they are now, I doubt they will tell you much but hey who knows! Then if I did something wrong trimming wise you can speak up and let me know lol
He is certainly a young goat, exactly how old I am not sure. Either way he is tiny, and if hes three months then he is a little tiny bugger 

Fingers crossed he pulls through!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

The white is the powder we used against his lice and mites, but all the white you do see is actually the powder sitting down on his skin. Thats all the missing hair  I took a picture of his horn growth just in case he is older then two months, any age guesses will be well welcomed! You can see the big ear would easily, the other two are there around it like teeth marks, I took the pictures before the blue kot was applied so you all could actually see it.

















His poor little tail has no hair! And you can see the hairless spots better on close up side shots. Ugh...My poor little man


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh! And he is looking much better then he used to, i did not take a picture of him before I gave him food, i thought food was a bit more important. 
You can still tell how thin he is under his hair by looking close at the hip bones. They are sunken in  Its so depressing.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

Horse/oral Ivermectin is 3x the goat weight. My big girls are about 80. 80x3=240.
If he is 20lbs=60. You get the idea. I use different dosages for everyone. 

Nutri drench for sheep should be fine. The biggest difference between goat and sheep feed is the lack of copper. Goats need it. 

Yes, offering free ranch of baking soda will help the lil guy. I keep about a cup sprinkled around my mineral block. This way they can take as needed. As long as he's going poo pellets and not runs or logs, he's doing good. Just listen for rumen noises and lots of belching. If he gets frothy mouth or bubbles in spit, hold him up behind front legs, rear still on ground,  to help him belch. If you need, you can always disolve gas x with wated in a syringe (no needle) and give orally. 

I think he is an absolute trooper. Just watch his poos, they'll tell you everything! The big concern is infection in that ear and tummy issues. But I think he'll make a full recovery! 

So glad he has you!!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

He's cuuuuute!!!! 
Judging by pics, I'd say he was mounted and harassed by an older buck/buckling and that's why hair is gone on hips, rear and tail. Or it could very easily be from lack of nutrition. 

The horns look like they were a bad disbudding job!!! Babies horns come in at a point. Not flat scurs where you can see bone. This poor guy!!!!

The ear looks like he had his scarpie/ear tag ripped out. Which is more common then you'd think. 

If I had to guess, I'd say he was at the bottom of the pecking order cause he was a baby and everyone beat him up to fight over what small amount of food there was. I reall think he will make a full recovery based on those pics. 

Your a great mommy! Rescues are sad and difficult in the beginning,  but man oh man are they the best animals in the world!!!! I have 2 rescued Pitbulls, PMU horse, 2fainters, abused chickens, and for 7yrs I worked rehabilitation for thoroughbreds coming off the track or abused because they weren't 'race worthy'. You can do it!!!! Your his best chance!


Looking forward to many updates!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Horse/oral Ivermectin is 3x the goat weight. My big girls are about 80. 80x3=240.
> If he is 20lbs=60. You get the idea. I use different dosages for everyone.
> 
> Nutri drench for sheep should be fine. The biggest difference between goat and sheep feed is the lack of copper. Goats need it.
> ...


Awesome, i'll get a little cuppy and attach it to the side of his pen for him so he can have access to the baking soda. His poop is still a bunch of pellets  yay! though as soon as he is de-wormed it may be a different story. I'll keep everyone up to date and then ask if I run into any other issues. 
Im so glad hes a sweet heart! Now i just need to ask the vet about removing his horns so we dont run into any issues like we did with my Nutmeg when she hung herself in the fence...  
Hopefully he will not pop up any other problems X_X



Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> He's cuuuuute!!!!
> Judging by pics, I'd say he was mounted and harassed by an older buck/buckling and that's why hair is gone on hips, rear and tail. Or it could very easily be from lack of nutrition.
> 
> The horns look like they were a bad disbudding job!!! Babies horns come in at a point. Not flat scurs where you can see bone. This poor guy!!!!
> ...


I hope that's the case and its not nutritional, other wise he could be stunted X_X

Oh no I hope not! I would hate to put the poor boy through a second de-horning 

I hope he stays on the right track and perks up. Hes standing better now since I gave him water and food, but hes still pretty weak. Hes slower then I would like, but at least he is curious and wandering about. He also hums! I walk into the pen to see him and he starts humming away at me.  so cute!!

I have done many livestock "rescues" sorta speak, but they have always been orphans and the unwanted, he is my first actual neglect rescue kinda animal. It will be worth it though, as long as hes not a but head when he grows up
then he will stay and has as many girls as he likes! I already love him TwT i'll be crushed if he does not make it.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

I would guess his horns were banded or cut with a wire saw. I don't have experience with either. Hopefully someone can offer advice on this. 
I do know goats are supposed to be disbudded with a hot iron before 10days old. After that I believe the blood supply and nerve runs to the buds forming and its too late. Again, idk. Not my dept. Im sure your vet can offer advice. 
Sorry about your doe and the fence. Very sad. All of my guys have their horns. The only ones i ever get concerned about is the bucks, as they love to sharpen them and destroy all fencing. But i repair quickly to avoid disasters and escapes!!!!

So thrilled you love him! He will know every day that you saved his life. 

When he humms, does it sound like he is trying to use his vocals? My closest buck is very vocal and talks to me constantly. He doesn't sound like he has fluid or struggling to breath right???? Vocals good, fluid bad bad bad. 

Whens the vet coming? Hopefully all little man will need is some penicillin,  CDT and meds for ear and he's ready to begin his new life with you!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 12, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Womwotai- if you pick up your goat hooves and there is folded over growth, they need to be trimmed as yuck can impact in there and grow bacteria and rot.
> Here is an excellent link to check out. Complimentary of the Fainting Goat Guild
> 
> 
> http://faintinggoatguild.com/husbandrygrooming.htm


Thanks for that link.  I went out determined to examine the hooves of every sheep and goat out there but discovered my first ewe had delivered her first lamb and thoughts of hooves flew out the window.  I will check tomorrow….


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 13, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> I would guess his horns were banded or cut with a wire saw. I don't have experience with either. Hopefully someone can offer advice on this.
> I do know goats are supposed to be disbudded with a hot iron before 10days old. After that I believe the blood supply and nerve runs to the buds forming and its too late. Again, idk. Not my dept. Im sure your vet can offer advice.
> Sorry about your doe and the fence. Very sad. All of my guys have their horns. The only ones i ever get concerned about is the bucks, as they love to sharpen them and destroy all fencing. But i repair quickly to avoid disasters and escapes!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh i hope so! I would really like to know whats up with him so I can give the vet a better idea of whats up with him.
I am very anti horn because of Nutmeg, she was our only horned goat and it was very traumatic. 
I am very glad none of your guys are stupid enough to get there heads stuck! 

No its just a talk, not a gurgle. I would be freaking out if he was sniffling and gurgling like a cold or something. 
The vets coming out after the snow storm is done tomorrow to check him and my ram with pink eye. 
Hes such a darling! And now hes looking for us everytime we go outside hehe


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 13, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> I am very glad none of your guys are stupid enough to get there heads stuck!


Oh, I wouldn't say that.  One afternoon shortly after my boer buck and doe arrived on my property, I let them out of their original small enclosure, to graze the 7-acre pasture for the first time.  A little while later when I went out to tend the chickens, I heard the doe calling.  At first I paid no attention thinking she had just lost sight of the buck.  But after awhile I realized the calling was not stopping so I went to investigate and found that the vegetation inside the 7-acre pasture was not nearly as good as that immediately outside it.  The doe had stuck her head through the field fence, and since the horns curve backwards, could not pull it back through.  It took me 20 minutes of struggling to get her free, with her fighting me the entire time.

But - she learned from that experience.  She has never got stuck again, and one time I was out and saw her start to put her nose through the fence to get to something delectable but clearly think better of it before sticking her horns through it.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 13, 2014)

He had a bath today, all the lice that were on him were dead thankfully, but just to be safe we bathed him in a cider shampoo and then put some ivermec along his spine. He was given a dose of Valbazine, and my vet is now worried about his horns and wants to come out and see him tomorrow storm or no storm. 
I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 13, 2014)

Womwotai said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that.  One afternoon shortly after my boer buck and doe arrived on my property, I let them out of their original small enclosure, to graze the 7-acre pasture for the first time.  A little while later when I went out to tend the chickens, I heard the doe calling.  At first I paid no attention thinking she had just lost sight of the buck.  But after awhile I realized the calling was not stopping so I went to investigate and found that the vegetation inside the 7-acre pasture was not nearly as good as that immediately outside it.  The doe had stuck her head through the field fence, and since the horns curve backwards, could not pull it back through.  It took me 20 minutes of struggling to get her free, with her fighting me the entire time.
> 
> But - she learned from that experience.  She has never got stuck again, and one time I was out and saw her start to put her nose through the fence to get to something delectable but clearly think better of it before sticking her horns through it.


Your lucky! Nutmeg was just stupid...She had to have a plastic bit of pipping attached to her head at all times, and then the day she broke out of it was sadly her last...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 13, 2014)

It sounds like your vet is a keeper.  Hopefully he will keep improving.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

Yaaay no more lice!!!! Yaay looking better! Yaaay vet!!!

Cannot wait to hear just how well the little tropper is doing!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright, as promised here are pictures of his hooves! And a shot of his poor ear again. 
Please let me know if I missed anything!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 13, 2014)

And here are a few clean shots after his bath. You can see the bald patches even better now, but at least he is healing up nicely


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just saw this thread. This most recent pictures looks a lot better than the fist ones you posted! I don't now much about this stuff, but you seem to have done a great job and I'm sure that little guys is very happy, no matter the circumstances, that you are his new mama! I am hoping for full recovery soon. Good job!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2014)

Good news, he is putting on weight. Bad news? The vet could not get out in the snow the other day and so now has to wait until Monday...However, now he has the sniffles!
I put some Neomycin 325 in his water since its an antibacterial, I figured it couldn't hurt right?
Anyway, will this work until monday? Or should I go out and get a different antibiotic?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow! Glad you got him! Poor guy!

No idea about the antibiotics. Have you taken his temp? 

Have been following this thread


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wow! Glad you got him! Poor guy!
> 
> No idea about the antibiotics. Have you taken his temp?
> 
> Have been following this thread


I have not taken his temp yet as it is a two person job with any of my goats, but thankfully apart from the sniffles hes been acting fine.


----------



## themorethemerrier (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you have any VetRx you could give him for his sniffles until the vet comes tomorrow?

Keep us posted...Cheering for this little guy and cheering you on!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 17, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> Do you have any VetRx you could give him for his sniffles until the vet comes tomorrow?
> 
> Keep us posted...Cheering for this little guy and cheering you on!


I used it until the dog ate it...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2014)

Poor guy.  Lucky he has you  

He will put on weight gradually so just go slow and easy with the food.  Free choice hay, a daily ration of feed, minerals, and he will come along.

With the external parasites, be sure to retreat in a few weeks to catch any rehatch.

As far as the sniffles, don't give him an oral antibiotic in his water---there is no way to tell if he is getting the right dosage and underdosing is just as bad as overdosing.

Start by taking his temp.  If elevated and you can't get him into the doctor, get your hands on some Tylan from a farm store and some aspirin.  VetRx is good too for symptoms, though it won't treat the underlying illness itself.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok! the vet came out and said that he is in good shape compared to the pictures and is very optimistic that he will recover.
She disbudded him for me since his horns were past what I was comfortable doing myself, and then gave him a penicillin shot for his cold.
She listened to his lungs and said that he did not have anything other then a slight cold. Yay! 
The verdict on his horns...They were possibly tipped or rubbed down? But not dusbudded previously as we had all thought. Something was done to his horns though.
She does think he is two months old, possibly three if he was nutritionally stunted.
Hes currently sleeping it all off which is good. I'll update you all on how he does from here on 



Pearce Pastures said:


> Poor guy.  Lucky he has you
> 
> He will put on weight gradually so just go slow and easy with the food.  Free choice hay, a daily ration of feed, minerals, and he will come along.
> 
> ...



I do have tylan powder so I will keep it around in case he does get worse and the vet is not able to get here that day. 
Thanks for letting me know about the powder! I will make sure to not do that for a kid again.
His next de-worming date is the 23rd, I have the whole thing already planned out, and then when the vet gives him the all clear then i'll be shooting him up with ivermecton to cover anything that Valabzin did not cover.


----------



## themorethemerrier (Feb 18, 2014)

Woo hoo!! That is wonderful news! I have a feeling he is going to be special! BTW, does the little man have a name yet?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 19, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> Woo hoo!! That is wonderful news! I have a feeling he is going to be special! BTW, does the little man have a name yet?



I kinda want to name him Happy, but im not sure.
I am open to any suggestions 
Oh, his cold has gotten better thankfully, its still there but hes not sneezing as bad and his booger amount has dropped. I'll wait another week or so and then take some more pictures, but I am very happy to say that it looks like his hair is growing back!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah great...
His perfect little pellets has turned into solid soft bricks.
I have to de-worm him again on the 25th to catch anything that's hatched. I am hoping that hes just having some tummy issues after all the medical treatment he had to go through so suddenly.
Any ideas of what I can do to firm everything back up? Do you think more hay would help?


----------



## themorethemerrier (Feb 20, 2014)

When you say solid soft bricks, are they more like dog pooh?  If so one of my liitle guys was doing this for a few days and I contacted my vet about it. She said to watch him and if it changed to true diarrhea (running stool) to contact her. But I know you've been battling some other things so I would hate for you to hesitate if u are not comfortable. Is he still eating, drinking and acting normal (as normal as you know for this little guy)? Those were the other things she had me watching when my little one was poohing dog shaped pooh.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 20, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> When you say solid soft bricks, are they more like dog pooh?  If so one of my liitle guys was doing this for a few days and I contacted my vet about it. She said to watch him and if it changed to true diarrhea (running stool) to contact her. But I know you've been battling some other things so I would hate for you to hesitate if u are not comfortable. Is he still eating, drinking and acting normal (as normal as you know for this little guy)? Those were the other things she had me watching when my little one was poohing dog shaped pooh.


Yup, dog poop. 
I called the vet today and she pretty much said exactly what you said. 
hes still eating, drinking, munching on hay, and eating his vitamins. She thinks its the stress of everything and possibly a still bad worm load. 
If in ten days after the valabzine treatment he still has womrs then I need to treat him with ivermec. I have the tools to check fro worms so keep your fingers crossed he does not have any bugs after the next round of treatment!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 22, 2014)

and his poo is back to normal! Yay  I also took some update pictures for you all. 


 

 
You can tell hes happier


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

He looks sooo much better now! What a cutie


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok...yet another problem appears to have cropped up.
His leg is bowed out a little?
Its very hard to tell unless you've been around him for a little bit, but the front left *right leg when looking directly at the picture* appears to be either bowed a little bit, or hes favoring it.
Hes appears to be walking around fine on it so i dont think hes in pain, however could it be a mineral issue since he was so deprived for so long? Or could it be a defect of some kind?
Any thoughts?


----------



## themorethemerrier (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi BlueMoon!
Any updates on ur little guy? Is his leg still bowed out? Is he using it? How about his other legs? Could he be low on copper? I've heard that that can cause leg problems. Obviously ur vet will know best. 

I sure am pulling for this little guy. He's blessed to have you!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 25, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> Hi BlueMoon!
> Any updates on ur little guy? Is his leg still bowed out? Is he using it? How about his other legs? Could he be low on copper? I've heard that that can cause leg problems. Obviously ur vet will know best.
> 
> I sure am pulling for this little guy. He's blessed to have you!!


My vet told me to try giving him a loose mineral to see if it helped first before she came back down. 
He is walking on it, but he seems to favor it, and its almost like the leg is a little bit smaller which is odd.
He does not respond to pain when i touch it  or flex it so that's good.

And hes so cute! He calls for us when we go outside and looks for belly scratches. Then we give him his food and all his little tail does is wag in appreciation, so cute!
Hopefully his leg will end up just being a lack of mineral issue and he will continue to grow up just fine


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2014)

So, its looking like he has a Selenium deficiency :/ and its looking like i'm going to have the vet back out again. After this I really hope it will be the end of his issues, poor guy needs some good to happen now!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2014)

No Kidding! Poor little guy!  You're so awesome taking such good care of him!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> No Kidding! Poor little guy!  You're so awesome taking such good care of him!


Its my assumption anyway. He keeps walking on his heels on the one back foot rather then his actual hoof. I'll know for sure after the vet gets back to me. Everything I am reading says selenium issues or genetic, and since hes been fine this whole time i'm assuming mineral issues :/


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 27, 2014)

Vet Rx worked well for my ND buckling that had a sporadic cough . It is great for any type of cold!  Sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 27, 2014)

Well the vet now thinks he has a loose tendon and that I have to go pick up some "oxytet (la200) shot". 
Has anyone had or heard of a loose tendon in baby goats? is it genetic or just from the malnutrition?  
I really hope its not genetic...


----------



## hilarie (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, the poor sweet thing....he's got a lovely face, though, and make no mistakes: the animals in our care know we love them and are pulling for them and that's worth a LOT in fight for him to get better.  I suspect winding up with you will be the luckiest thing ever to happen to him - and maybe to you.  It's a privilege to give back life.  I would know.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 3, 2014)

He sounds a lot better. He is lucky to have you! Hopefully his leg gets better. I agree with you, the one looks a little smaller(the bow legged).

Edit- I didn't see the other 2 replies- I don't know if it is genetic or not. good luck.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 3, 2014)

I did a search on it, this link came up. Good info. 

Would love to see an update of him soon!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 3, 2014)

My vet is still leaning towards malnutrition as the cause since he appears low on a few other vitamins as well. I am really really really hoping the vets right since I wanted to use him as a breeding buck if he turned out alright so I really hope this ends up fixable and not a genetic thing that will get passed onto the kids.
His shot arrives tomorrow in the mail along with a selenium paste.
He is so hard to take pictures of lol, he is always wagging his little tail and rushing up to me so head shots are the only thing I can really get by myself. Hope you all don't mind, but i will follow up with some better side shots when my husband is awake.
This little guy is still nameless, we have gone through Stephen, thunder, Bugger, and Baby, but my DH does not like any of them :/
Hes begun talking recently to, hes been calling when ever we walk past and wagging his little tail at us. No clue why hes being so talkative all of a sudden I don't know but I think he just enjoys the extra belly rubs lol
As  soon as he gets the shot I will let you all know how he does and if it helps his legs or not 
Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## hilarie (Mar 4, 2014)

He looks like Nigel to me.
That, or Cooper.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 4, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I did a search on it, this link came up. Good info.
> 
> Would love to see an update of him soon!


The good news is he does not have contracted tendons, just loose ones. I checked with the vet and they dont think the link you found applies to him. Phew...but anyway, thank you so much for going out of your way to try and help! Hopefully he will get better  


hilarie said:


> He looks like Nigel to me.
> That, or Cooper.


Hmmm...cooper...I'll see what my Dh thinks of that name, because I think its precious


----------



## themorethemerrier (Mar 4, 2014)

Me too...Cooper seems to fit!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 4, 2014)

Cooper sounds like a good name!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Cooper sounds like a good name!


Pretty goat in your avatar.  Love the color.  Seen one like her somewhere before.


----------



## hilarie (Mar 4, 2014)

(Blushing because my name is popular)  Ask anyone who knows me: naming is my FAVORITE PART.
We have a stray cat around  for the past month or two.  We've gone from being annoyed on behalf of our own three cats, to being concerned that it's so cold, is he all right? to leaving food out twice a day.  Recently I referred to him by a name:  Atticus.  Why? my husband asked.  Because he looks like Gregory Peck.
Well, he asked.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright Hubby says its a maybe!! Cooper might just be a win 
And also, today his medication arrived and he was given his shot just as the vet ordered along with a little bit of selenium and vtE paste just to be on the safe side.
The only other thing it could be is copper or genetic  :/ Oh here is hoping its not genetic!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 5, 2014)

Glad you got the selenium! I hope that is it!  
So cool how you got this lil' boy and now he is looking better and better! 


@OneFineAcre -
Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 5, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Glad you got the selenium! I hope that is it!
> So cool how you got this lil' boy and now he is looking better and better!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! He was given a "oxytet (la200) shot" 3cc's as the vet ordered and then 2 ml's of the selenium and Vitamin E paste. I'm just keeping an eye on him now to make sure hes not going to have a reaction and hopefully his little legs will go back to the way they were!


----------



## hilarie (Mar 5, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Alright Hubby says its a maybe!! Cooper might just be a win
> And also, today his medication arrived and he was given his shot just as the vet ordered along with a little bit of selenium and vtE paste just to be on the safe side.
> The only other thing it could be is copper or genetic  :/ Oh here is hoping its not genetic!!


Cooper is not copper.  The end


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 5, 2014)

hilarie said:


> Cooper is not copper.  The end


Im sorry, I typed an extra O lol Copper 
...Wait...lol woops I misunderstood that one haha


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

Well...hes worse today 
I tempted him with a bucket of warm water so he would stay still...
I am however very worried that he might not be fixable...
I was told that he will get worse before he gets better, but honestly i'm beginning to get worried 
If it ends up a genetic problem, then im not sure I can use him as a breeding buck for my girls, which would mean I cant keep him, and at this point who would want a "defective" buck :/ a doe is one thing, but bucks are harder to place.
It urks me so much because he was fine a few weeks ago, and then poof...
The pictures are not that great but you can see where he is down on both hind feet now and is still having issues with the one front foot...In reality hes treating the front foot like he is lame now. There is no swelling thankfully but still...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2014)

Poor guy 

What do the bottom of hooves look like? They may need to be trimmed again. I know you did trim them not to long ago, just throwing it out there. I wish I had the answer for you! 

You have done so much with this little guy, I really hope he works out for you


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, so my husband and my mother are making me feel a little bit better in regards to Cooper. 
We are going to wait and see what happens before making any rash decisions about giving up on him.
Both my mother and husband have agreed to help pay for the vet bills he will produce simply to see what is wrong with him first.
I was a little bit upset so they both took pitty on me...I got a bit attached to the poor little guy...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright here are his hooves:


 

 

 


No mater what I do he sleeps right where he poops and pees :/ his pen is cleaned twice a weeks because of this and then poop scooped every day, hence why his hooves are so dirty.
If anyone notices anything about his hooves please speak up and tell me what I have to do to fix them.
And we took a video of him running with us. Since he is in the pen all day we want to rule out lack of exercise as the issue, and so now bring him outside and let him run around until we all get to cold. And of course there is a video!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2014)

His hooves IMO could be trimmed down a little more, but they are not bad at all! That doesn't look like it would cause his legs to go like that. Here is a link to Fias Co Farms-hoof trimming  and Tennessee meat goats- hoof trimming.

Also a video


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh and BTW- I LOVED the video of Cooper! Such a cute lil guy!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> His hooves IMO could be trimmed down a little more, but they are not bad at all! That doesn't look like it would cause his legs to go like that. Here is a link to Fias Co Farms-hoof trimming  and Tennessee meat goats- hoof trimming.
> 
> Also a video


Thank you! I will have to take a whack at his hooves again and see oh far down i can take them without hitting the quick.
30 days he gets another dose of Sulineum (sp?) and then i'm not sure if he will need a second shot of the oxytet (la200).


Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh and BTW- I LOVED the video of Cooper! Such a cute lil guy!


Yeah thats because hes adorable...Ugh I hope he gets better already!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

"It’s very common for healthy kid goats to display a condition where they start walking on the front of the front hooves. It can be extreme with goats displaying bowed legs, walking almost on pasterns, buckling down over the knuckles, or bending back legs in at the hock joint toward the body so it looks like the leg is broken. If left alone, most of these problems will improve with age, and within one or two weeks, the kid should be walking normally. If it is severe and doesn’t show improvement within a few days, you can splint the leg, and it will usually clear up. Normally, this isn’t a genetic problem, but it can be inherited, usually through inbreeding."
Now THAT sounds reassuring! Not sure how true it is but I found it on hobby farms about splinting legs. 
http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/how-to-splint-kid-goats-legs.aspx 
I'm just typing away all day today because i'm trying to distract myself.


----------



## hilarie (Mar 6, 2014)

Better late than never


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 6, 2014)

yay good news!!!
I heard from the vet today:
"did he have hoof rot when you got him? feet look a bit puffy in the picture.. i would definatly clean out his front feet and bleach spray them... rears definatly look like a lax tendon (could be genetic or could due to nutritional care or lack there off that he didnt get)... I would clean his feet really well and keep him on a good diet and see if as he grows if he grows out of it... it may grow out with proper diet some do and some dont... as far as genetics its a tough call with out knowing his relatives could be etiher one but seeing as he wasnt like that when he was born (as in would have been worse by now) I would lean towards diets issues as he grows with proper diet it may go away or he might always have loose tendons but may be ok breeding... as far as breeding buck depends on what your are looking for meat wise he may grow ok if you are looking to show i dont expect him to be a big show goat with feet like that but ya never know...    i would lean to nutrintional defincy more then gentics and he is now having his growth surpits being on proper food... I would give it a month or so see how he does now..."

And, he has thrushy feet apparently  so now I need to keep hoof and heel handy. Poor guy, its just one problem after another.


----------



## themorethemerrier (Mar 8, 2014)

Bless your heart!! You are an angel for trying so hard. I'm pulling for this little guy...I think we all feel a bit attached to him in a "virtual world" kind of way. Give him a hug from me and all my critters here in CO!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 9, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> Bless your heart!! You are an angel for trying so hard. I'm pulling for this little guy...I think we all feel a bit attached to him in a "virtual world" kind of way. Give him a hug from me and all my critters here in CO!


Yeah he is certainly a sweet little goat whose plight has touched many hearts.
I just hope this ends with a happy ending 
The vet will be coming some time this week to help me trim his hooves properly and give him a stronger antibiotic to help clear up what ever it is he has going on in his hooves.
Ugh, hes going to be in quarantine forever!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am glad to hear he is doing! You are doing a great thing for him! I am really hoping for a happy ending too. He is so cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, I know you are busy with your other goat, but I was wondering how Cooper is doing.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll post a picture shortly for everyone


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

We were due to bring Cooper for a walk so i figured i would take pictures for you all 



 
he absolutely loves his walks. And thankfully the walks have been strengthening his front leg. He is still having some issues with his hid hooves, but they also appear to be getting stronger.


 
He was not pleased with the ice today, he had to struggle a bit and stop a lot but he eventually made his way off up the rd with us.


 
When he starts going he gets going!! 


 
And whats really cute is that when we reach the turn around point, he stops, waits for one of us to run, and then books it all the way down the hill like a little mad goat until hes back inside.


 
Oh hes just so cute, I love it!


 

 
And since cooper is past his quarantine time, he has a room mate  
We got a bottle baby, Alpine/Sannan cross just in case Cooper does not pull through and seem breedable.
You can see the size difference already which is kinda sad...
Cooper was about 2 months old when we got him, Spirit, the white buckling, was only born Feb 25th, and hes already bigger then poor Coopy...
Poor guy looks like hes going to be seriously stunted regardless :/
Other then that hes doing great! His hair is very slowly starting to grow back, and his hooves are looking so much better.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 13, 2014)

So glad to hear that Cooper's coming around!  What a lucky guy he is to have you.  Although from the way you talk about him, sounds like you're lucky to have him too.  He's a little charmer.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Aww, he is so darling! Glad his legs are getting better! He is small, but I have seen a SERIOUSLY stunted Nigerian buck that actually turned out to be decent size! I was shocked! (Not my goat/didn't come from our farm btw)  So I have hope for this lil guy! IF he ends up being really stunted, it doesn't mean his babies will be. 

I just love him! 

Oh, I think you may have GAS! (Goat Addiction Syndrome)


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

He is so cute. I love his coat especially! His little room mate is cute too! I am really hoping Cooper recovers fully! That's great his legs are getting stronger...

walks on the road...it's like therapy for goats.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> So glad to hear that Cooper's coming around!  What a lucky guy he is to have you.  Although from the way you talk about him, sounds like you're lucky to have him too.  He's a little charmer.


Same here!
He is very lucky I opted to take him in, he would not have lasted otherwise.
But regardless hes a love, and I am very happy to have him 



Goat Whisperer said:


> Aww, he is so darling! Glad his legs are getting better! He is small, but I have seen a SERIOUSLY stunted Nigerian buck that actually turned out to be decent size! I was shocked! (Not my goat/didn't come from our farm btw)  So I have hope for this lil guy! IF he ends up being really stunted, it doesn't mean his babies will be.
> 
> I just love him!
> 
> Oh, I think you may have GAS! (Goat Addiction Syndrome)


Same here! Super glad hes recovering, I was so worried at first but now i'm optimistic he will recover 
We will see how he grows and matures out, it will certainly be interesting  And its not like hes a hard goat to handle either ^^


taylorm17 said:


> He is so cute. I love his coat especially! His little room mate is cute too! I am really hoping Cooper recovers fully! That's great his legs are getting stronger...
> 
> walks on the road...it's like therapy for goats.


I want to see what his coat looks like completely grown in, he looks like he will be a very nice buck 
Thats spirit, hes such a high energy kid that its been great stimulation for him. He has been bouncing all around the pen every day since we brought Spirit home.
Yes exactly! Goat leg therapy  It was exactly what i was told to do. Get him up and move him out a little bit more each week until hes strong enough to run around. It seems to be working so why stop a good thing right?


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

sounds like he has a great, loving home! keep it up!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 22, 2014)

Why not keep the saanen/alpine as your buck and wether cooper? Then just keep cooper as a buddy and a pet? It seems like with all the little guy's hardships in his life he might not need the additional stress of breeding. Keeping him a buck might be detrimental to his health in the long run of things... or what if something _might_ be a genetic defect too?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> Why not keep the saanen/alpine as your buck and wether cooper? Then just keep cooper as a buddy and a pet? It seems like with all the little guy's hardships in his life he might not need the additional stress of breeding. Keeping him a buck might be detrimental to his health in the long run of things... or what if something _might_ be a genetic defect too?


Oh yes, we already pretty much decided that he will not be able to be a breeding buck. We dont know his background or have a very encouraging sense of health with him. 
Is he to old to band? I could easily weather him now, I just never connected that his health could actually improve or prevent issues with his weathering.  
The other issue, we already have a rescue weather 



 
We found him as a one-two day old on the side of the road. Still have no clue where he came from, but thankfully we had frozen colostrum and dairy goats.
Trying to convince hubby to keep a second weather is going to be very very HARD...
Doesn't mean I wont try though.
Anyway, either way I will make sure he ends up with a happy ending. he deserves one.

***Question about cooper now that i'm on here...
Cooper still has missing hair and very dry flaky skin. No mites, lice or bugs and the vet says he is fine.
We finally bathed him with a medicated dog shampoo, an oatmeal shampoo, a ceder shampoo just in case, and then a extra moisturizer shampoo. After the bath we rubbed in some aloe-vera in case he just had dry skin or something.
He is still a bit itchy, dandruffy, and after the bath it looks like hes still loosing hair.

What hes been treated with: Ivermecton, front line spray, horse fly spray, and DE...
Any ideas? Could he just have dry skin? Or should I pester my vet more?


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it is just dry skin. You have pretty much ruled out any parasites or anything. With his health being so bad when you got him, it was probably hard. I would think it would improve in time. How much is he drinking? A normal amount or less than he should be?

Your other rescue is very cute! I'd love to have such a cutie  And good job with cooper!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> I think it is just dry skin. You have pretty much ruled out any parasites or anything. With his health being so bad when you got him, it was probably hard. I would think it would improve in time. How much is he drinking? A normal amount or less than he should be?
> 
> Your other rescue is very cute! I'd love to have such a cutie  And good job with cooper!


Oh I really hope so. I have no idea what to do for his skin now other then just bathe him once a week or slap aloe vera on him to help. Other then that I have no clue...
He is drinking pretty well, not a whole lot, but...i don't know, normal? hes not drinking excessively or less then he should be if that's what your wondering.
He especially loves warm water with peppermint leaves. *We spoil the goats when its cold*
Yeah thats Snickers! We call him Nicker for short which gets us in trouble...try saying nickers multiple times really fast and the word changes to something bad...


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 23, 2014)

Also I just thought of this, did you ever have a heater on him or something, I know my buckling got dry skin from the heater when he was sick, it didn't hurt him, but did make his skin dry. Or just being in the house with the furnace running could have just helped his skin get dry.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 23, 2014)

My guess it that it is from the vitamin deficiency's he had/has. I know you have been treating him, but it takes time.   I know a lot of people use BOSS, they say it helps with the coat. But I have never used it. Maybe that could help?

I love Snickers! He is so adorable!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 23, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> Also I just thought of this, did you ever have a heater on him or something, I know my buckling got dry skin from the heater when he was sick, it didn't hurt him, but did make his skin dry. Or just being in the house with the furnace running could have just helped his skin get dry.


Not exactly, our garage is heated, so yes he was technically under a heater which would have dried out his skin. its off now since the temperatures are looking decent *most of the time anyway* That could have caused it I guess?



Goat Whisperer said:


> My guess it that it is from the vitamin deficiency's he had/has. I know you have been treating him, but it takes time.   I know a lot of people use BOSS, they say it helps with the coat. But I have never used it. Maybe that could help?
> 
> I love Snickers! He is so adorable!


He does have free choice goat minerals, and every now and then I see him take a munch so that's good.
As long as its not bugs or a fungus I am happy. The loosing more hair thing had me really worried which was why I bathed him up and tried the moisturizer. I'll wait and see if his skin stays cleared up before getting anything else, and oif in a few weeks hes all crusty again with flakes, then i'll look into getting the BOSS. i have actually heard of that before 
Thank you!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 23, 2014)

I use BOSS. It only takes about a cup per adult goat. Try not to overfeed or they can get dog log pooh.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 23, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> I use BOSS. It only takes about a cup per adult goat. Try not to overfeed or they can get dog log pooh.


Very good to know, thank you very much!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey there guys! Sorry no pictures at the moment, but I do have good news! 
After his bath and de-dandruffing, his hair has started coming back very quickly! He has a nice covering of fuzz on his bald spots!! Yay!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Awww, good! How are his legs?


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 31, 2014)

congratulations on the good news!


----------



## themorethemerrier (Mar 31, 2014)

Woo hoo!!  The little man is responding to all your love, affection, and dedication. That is awesome!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2014)

I just read through this thread...don't know how I missed it before.  Cooper is lucky to have you.

I would ask your vet for some Bo-Se it's better than the selenium / vitamin e gel imo and would be of better benefit to Cooper's legs.

The last picture that you showed of the hooves definitely still needed some work.  The toes were long and the heels were stacked. It was definitely better than the first picture but it takes time when you are dealing with neglected hooves to get them back into shape.  You mentioned a problem with thrush...I would recommend a foot soak in 10% Zinc Sulfate.

You might also try crushing up a zinc lozenge once a week and feeding it to Cooper for a few weeks to help improve the hair loss issue.

Dry skin can be alleviated by rubbing olive oil onto the affected areas a couple of times daily.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2014)

In regards to his legs:




His one back foot is still pretty bad :/



The other hind foot is still wobbly every now and then, but its not as bad as it used to be.


 
Here you can see the improvement of the one compared to the other. they used to both look like that. 


 
His hair is growing back! See the peach fuzz? 


 
Close up of the peach fuzz. Woo!


 
Poor guy is not to happy. He was nice and warm before I snatched him up and plopped him outside. 50+wind=cold...
He was also wethered a week ago  Never even realized what was happening or complained about it once. 
He is still keeping spirit company, but I am still super worried about his little hooves 
I do not know what the long term effects will be for his legs if I cant get this sorted out soon.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2014)

elevan said:


> I just read through this thread...don't know how I missed it before.  Cooper is lucky to have you.
> 
> I would ask your vet for some Bo-Se it's better than the selenium / vitamin e gel imo and would be of better benefit to Cooper's legs.
> 
> ...



I tried to take his hooves back as far as I could, but they keep bleeding. Is there anything I can do?
I will call the vet and see about them coming down to give him a shot. She keeps telling me he will be fine and to just keep the minerals around since he was fine as a baby. Ugh...


----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you have a goat mentor that can come help you with the hooves (other than your vet)?  You can use a file (get one at the hardware store) to work on the heels.  It'll be time consuming but you'll be less likely to go to the quick that way.  The toe and any overlap need to be taken off a little at a time with a nice sharp pair of shears.

eta:  Looking at the pics above...he's walking on his heels on a couple of feet, so working on the heels is important to bring his feet back to proper conformation.  Get your self a file and work the heel like you're filing your nails, setting down the foot every so often to check the foot.  The bottom of the foot and the coronary band (hairline at hoof) should be parallel.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2014)

elevan said:


> Do you have a goat mentor that can come help you with the hooves (other than your vet)?  You can use a file (get one at the hardware store) to work on the heels.  It'll be time consuming but you'll be less likely to go to the quick that way.  The toe and any overlap need to be taken off a little at a time with a nice sharp pair of shears.
> 
> eta:  Looking at the pics above...he's walking on his heels on a couple of feet, so working on the heels is important to bring his feet back to proper conformation.  Get your self a file and work the heel like you're filing your nails, setting down the foot every so often to check the foot.  The bottom of the foot and the coronary band (hairline at hoof) should be parallel.


I am afraid not. I was able to get someone off of craigslist to come out and show me how to use my disbudding equipment but they live over an hour away. I was super grateful they came out to help...
I just purchased a file after i read this post so i'll get on that tomorrow and then post pictures of the work. Maybe the combined assistance of online people will help me with the hoof trimming.
Fingers crossed the quick has receded since the last trim!


----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2014)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, so what do you guys think of his hooves now? I bled each hoof  so they are certinly down as far as I can take them at the moment.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 2, 2014)

Theodore Roosevelt was a sickly child who almost died multiple times.  He grew up to be a Rough Rider.  Cooper will prevail because he's loved and well cared for - and it doesn't matter if he's small - I have a feeling he'll have perfectly good sperm!


----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2014)

Aw, I'm sorry you caused him to bleed  

He is standing on his feet in a much better position now though.  This will help both his legs and his feet problems.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 2, 2014)

His feet do look better!

He has really grown! He is going to be a pretty boy!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 2, 2014)

elevan said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you caused him to bleed
> 
> He is standing on his feet in a much better position now though.  This will help both his legs and his feet problems.


Oh wonderful! So i did them correctly this time around?



Goat Whisperer said:


> His feet do look better!
> 
> He has really grown! He is going to be a pretty boy!


Hasn't he? Hes nice and fat to  
I am so glad his feet look better, I wasn't sure if I had done them correctly or not. Glad they are fine


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 2, 2014)

I know! He is a hunk! 

I just looked at the first pics you posted back in feb.... WOW he has really grown! He is looking really good  

In a few more months you will not even recognize him!


----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Oh wonderful! So i did them correctly this time around?



Yep, they are looking much more correct.   
Just keep them maintained now and he should be good!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2014)

I thought you would all enjoy a happy update for once 


 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 
Guess who had fun outside in the yard for the very first time?


----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2014)

He looks so happy and carefree!


----------



## themorethemerrier (Apr 4, 2014)

I love the way his ears look like they're flopping in the breeze, like a dog with his head out the window! Pure joy!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 5, 2014)

He should do just fine. I am a wound care nurse and treat a great deal of serious stab wounds, road rash-type wounds, post op surgical wounds (staples and sutures), staph infections... etc. I'll give you directions for cleansing, treating, and bandaging any wound. Here goes: you will need some small disposable paper or plastic cups, a bottle of hydrogen peroxide, a bottle of sterile water, antibacterial liquid hand soap, disposable exam gloves, 2" wide roll of kling, triple antibiotic ointment like Neosporin, sterile Q-tips or wooden Cotton tipped applicators, sterile 2" X 2" cotton gauze ( you can purchase all these supplies at a CVS/ Walgreens or other pharmacy) injectable penicillin, 3ml syringe with appropriate size needle. To start with, you need to give him some penicillin to help with fighting/ preventing further infection. Read the insert for appropriate dose, frequency, and duration of treatment. Then you need to wash and scrub the wound with warm antibacterial soapy water solution (you can use a new cheap tooth brush). Then rinse and dry thoroughly. Next, in one of the disposable cups mix 1/2 sterile water with 1/2 hydrogen peroxide. In the other cup, fill with sterile water. Dip the sterile gauze in the peroxide solution and place the gauze against the ear wound or dip the whole ear in the peroxide solution and let it soak for a minute or 2. Then, pour the sterile water over the wound to rinse the peroxide solution off the ear. Dry the ear thoroughly with some of the sterile gauze. If the wound is oozing any yellow, green, or brown fluid, apply sterile gauze soaked with sterile water over the wound and then wrap the ear with the 2" wide gauze and secure with medical tape (repeat twice daily, morning and evening until fresh tissue starts to form and oozing stops). If the wound is not oozing any green, brown, or yellow stuff, clean it as per above directions, apply the neosporin with a sterile Q-tip, cover with a dry sterile 2" X 2" gauze, and wrap with 2" wide gauze with tape to secure (repeat twice daily until healed). Always wear the exam gloves throughout the entire process and change to a new pair of gloves between cleaning the wound and doing either the wet gauze or applying the neosporin. If you need any further info or want me to talk you through it, visit my website for my phone #. Good luck!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you ready for the awesome reveal?
....



 

 

 

 
Hair and hooves all looking great!!!!
He has hair!!! After months it is finally growing back, shiny and beautiful!! His hooves straight and strong, woo! Hes growing into a gorgeous young man


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Just look at him! He is looking so good! 

LOVED the last pics of him running/playing! So happy he is doing better


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2014)

WOW what a big change!!  Great work!!


----------



## themorethemerrier (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

Cooper went for a walk today 
With all the dogs. On a leash...And he confused the daylights out of the people on the road lol
There is a leash law right?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

He is darling! His coat is looking GREAT! He is looking so good! 

You have done such a great job getting him back into shape!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Just went back and looked at the original pics... WOW! 

So awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2014)

You've done a great job with this animal.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> He is darling! His coat is looking GREAT! He is looking so good!
> 
> You have done such a great job getting him back into shape!


Thank you 
I knew you would all enjoy seeing the little prince. Everyone on my rd did!



Goat Whisperer said:


> Just went back and looked at the original pics... WOW!
> 
> So awesome!


I just ran through all the pictures to see the growth of recovery myself, and even I am impressed! Im just so glad he is doing so well 
Now cross your fingers I can find him a good home or somehow convince my husband to let me keep him.



OneFineAcre said:


> You've done a great job with this animal.


Why thank you


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 22, 2014)

So awesome!!  He looks so great. You truly did a great job with him.


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am seriously thinking that isn't the same goat  He looks so good! You have done an amazing job with him!!!!! He must be so glad to have you


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 22, 2014)

He also looks more mature, and bigger! He is handsome boy! Also I missed it, did you wether him or not?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 22, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> He also looks more mature, and bigger! He is handsome boy! Also I missed it, did you wether him or not?


We did end up wethering him, and it was right after we did that he really started improving. I dont know if that had anything to do with his recovery but it sure looks that way.
I really wanted to keep him intact, but with the unknown history, hooves, health, and his terrible state at the time I just could not justify using him for breeding 
Now he looks fabulous...Which i hear is what always happens. Once wethered they look amazing and make you regret taking their nuts away...
Oh well. Hes happy, hes healthy, hes running around, and hes adorable 
Im just glad hes doing so well still.


----------



## themorethemerrier (Apr 23, 2014)

Just amazing! Hard work and tons of love paid off...good for you and Cooper!! Is hubby going to let you keep him?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

themorethemerrier said:


> Just amazing! Hard work and tons of love paid off...good for you and Cooper!! Is hubby going to let you keep him?


Sadly no  
Hubby is not going to let me keep him. Snickers he doesn't mind because hes so tiny, but Cooper is going be a big boy.
Im trying, but its looking like I'll have to search for a home for the little guy before the end of the year. 
Ugh I wish he was a girl!! I would have been able to convince hubby to keep him in a heart beat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 19, 2014)

How is Cooper? I bet he is so big now!

Hope you can convince your DH to let you keep him!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 19, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> How is Cooper? I bet he is so big now!
> 
> Hope you can convince your DH to let you keep him!


I'll take pictures of him when I get a sec 
He is growing like a weed! Nice big, still having hoof issues if I don't walk him up and down the rd at least once a week. 
Other then that hes good 
And no "if one stays one goes" to quote him.
I am in the process of searching for a home for him


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 22, 2014)

I cant get him to stay still! Ugh  So far every picture I take has been blurry and full of fuzz...
I'll get a picture of him yet!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 23, 2014)

Little snot!  I have a few like that, they are SO friendly- can't get any pics cause they are all over me!

Tell DH he isn't a goat, he's a bloodhound cross 

Seriously tho, I hope you find him a great home  Its so hard to let them go


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 6, 2014)

Ha! i finally got a picture of Cooper. I waited for a hot day right after he pigged out  on the fresh offerings of evening hay.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 7, 2014)

He looks so happy and healthy!! 

He really has matured into a handsome guy!


----------

